# What are you bringing to Trexlertown?



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2013)

So here it is the eve of the eve of Trexlertown Swap.
As a Cabe member and others would agree, I'm sure....let's have a peek of what you guys and gals are bringing for sale or trade at the event. 

I for one need some spending money, but am not renting a spot. But will have a few items for trade or sale stashed in my car or truck....not sure which vehicle.

This Delta light w/ can, the Higgins Speedo and the batwing bracket. Crash rail and pedal parts are staying home.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Oct 5, 2013)

No previews ?

Let's they this then .....
If there is one item that your bringing to sell or trade that has to be sold at the swap...what would it be?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 5, 2013)

My flea bitten carcass, a friend, some food, and some moolah.

I come as a buyer, shoot some bull, and to have fun.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 5, 2013)

*57 Huffy Customliner*

Thinking of bringing this one I just got. Fender is faded but the tank and chainguard have vibrant colors.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 5, 2013)

Don't do that to me, John. That's not funny. 
A bike from my birth year.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 5, 2013)

On its way. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2013)

Hopefully it'll be a nice day. Last year it was cold and rainy. And I hope someone posts some photos for those of use that can't make it.....


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 5, 2013)

catfish said:


> Hopefully it'll be a nice day. Last year it was cold and rainy. And I hope someone posts some photos for those of use that can't make it.....




I will be taking pictures i will be the fat old man with the top hat on.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 5, 2013)

Van is packed, leaving after the Hokies finish up with the Tar Heels.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 5, 2013)

*Hokies?  I think you mean Hoagies.*



scrubbinrims said:


> Van is packed, leaving after the Hokies finish up with the Tar Heels.
> Chris




http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/25/virginia-tech-nirvana-letter_n_3653449.html


----------



## slick (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope you guys take pictures. Us California boys love to see the stuff we can't have over here. I have seen lots of bikes on the east coast i wouldn't mind having in my collection. Good luck with the sales guys, and maybe if it doesn't sell there, list it here? The buy, sell, trade section has been very dry lately.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 5, 2013)

jd56 said:


> On its way.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Good.

That's still not funny.

Jim.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 5, 2013)

They have now allowed overnight stay at the location. Tables being set up as well.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Oct 5, 2013)

That's good, because some people are coming from pretty far away to attend that. MLC is one. I fuss because I  have to drive a little less than an hour to get there. I cold not imagine having to drive longer. I start to have back problems if I drive longer than 2 hours straight. I feel sorry for those who spend their whole weekend on the road just to attend this show. So I guess I better shaddap and consider myself blessed to have this show that close to where I live.

Jim.


----------



## DJ Bill (Oct 5, 2013)

A few folks are camping out at Walmart to be on the safe side.. There is a sign posted out front of the firehouse that says no overnight use...Yet I do see some folks setting up or at least getting parked in there. I'm going to Walmart myself. I drove from Iowa, but only because I have work on Monday about an hour away. If you see an old  guy with a Willys hat that's me.


----------

